# FS: Zuki Eleets 4 Channel V1



## jamesjones

Product Brand & Model: 

Zuki Eleets 4 Channel v1

Condition of all items: 

Amp was repaired by TrickyRicky on here. One of the channels blew and it took out the power supply.

Here's the thread about it...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/163389-amp-repair-near-socal-2.html

Included is original box in rough shape. (used it to ship amp for repair)

Great amp. I bought it new and used it in three channel mode running a set of 720PRS comps passive and the rear channels bridged to a pair of Sundown SD1v2 10s for several years. I never would have taken it out had the channel not blown. Once it was out I upgraded to 12's and multiple amps so I don't have a place for it anymore.

Total Price: :

$350 shipped

Shipping Terms: :

Included in price, tracking info provided when shipped.

Photos:


----------



## jamesjones

Mod please move this to Classifieds. I don't know how the hell I clicked the Ebay forum.


----------

